# لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا



## ++sameh++ (25 ديسمبر 2005)

*لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا*

هكذا قال الرب لكم لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا بسبب هذا الجمهور الكثير لأن الحرب ليست لكم بل لله(2أخ 20: 15 ) 

لقد أتى ثلاثة أعداء معاً لمحاربة يهوذا: بنو عمون وموآب والذين من جبل ساعير (ع22)، وإذ واجه يهوشافاط التهديد بالغزو، اتجه باجتهاد إلى الرب بالصلاة، ونادى بصوم في كل يهوذا، واجتمع يهوذا ليسألوا الرب، ووقف يهوشافاط الملك في جماعة يهوذا وأورشليم وتضرع إلى الله الذي وعد أن يسمع وأن يخلِّص (ع8،9). 

وبالرغم من أنه كان تحت إمرة يهوشافاط مليون ومائة وستين ألفاً من الجنود جبابرة البأس، فضلاً عن الذين جعلهم في المدن الحصينة في كل يهوذا (2أخ 17: 12 -19)، لكن يهوشافاط لم يُشِر إليهم. لقد فهم الملك معنى تلك الكلمات "لن يخلُص الملك بكثرة الجيش. الجبار لا يُنقذ بعظم القوة .... أنفسنا انتظرت الرب. معونتنا وترسنا هو" (2أخ 17: 12 -20). لقد اعترف يهوشافاط بضعفه وجهله (ع12) لكنه أضاف "ولكن نحوك أعيننا". وهكذا سكب يهوشافاط ضيق نفسه وانزعاجه في أذني مَنْ هو راغب أن يسمع وقادر أن يُعين. وقاده إلى ذلك شعوره العميق بضعفه وعجزه وبأنه لا شيء، وبأن ذراع البشر لا تُجدي نفعاً، وكان في حسبانه: إما الله وإلا فلا. فبسط المسألة بأكملها أمام الرب، وسلَّم الأمر في يديه وانسحب من المشهد. ويا لها من ثقة قوية! أية صعوبة لا يذللها إيمان كهذا؟! 

ولقد تلقت صلاة الإيمان التي وجهها يهوشافاط إجابة فورية وعلنية. فقد أوصل "يحزئيل" كلمات مُطمئنة من الله إلى الشعب "لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا ... ليس عليكم أن تحاربوا في هذه. قفوا، اثبتوا، وانظروا خلاص الرب معكم" (2أخ 20: 15 -17). وبدون انتظار لِما سيعمله الرب، سجد يهوشافاط مع جميع الشعب للرب وسبحوه بصوت عظيم (ع18،19). ويا لروعة الإيمان الذي يطرح الخوف تماماً ويشكر الله سلفاً لأجل الاستجابة المؤكدة التي سيتلقاها لمجد الله. وكم هو جميل السجود الذي يُقدَّم في مواجهة الأعداء (2أخ 20: 15 ). لقد خرج المغنون أمام الجيش، وكانت تسبيحة الحمد التي غنوها للرب هي العلامة لنصر مجيد ربحوه دون قتال.


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2005)

هكذا قال الرب لكم لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا بسبب هذا الجمهور الكثير لأن الحرب ليست لكم بل لله(2أخ 20: 15 )

modoa halo awae ya sameh rapna mak


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2005)

موضوع حلو كثير, فيه عبرة ان نطبقها في حياتنا اليومية

اسمح لي انثل الموضوع الى منتدى الكتاب المقدس


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (26 ديسمبر 2005)

*موضوع جميل كعادتك يا سامح 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (2 يناير 2006)

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك

شكرا ليك اخى العزيز سامح


----------



## ++sameh++ (26 فبراير 2006)

> modoa halo awae ya sameh rapna mak


 
*شكراً يا ميرنا ، ربنا معاكى ويباركك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (26 فبراير 2006)

> اسمح لي انثل الموضوع الى منتدى الكتاب المقدس


 
*أخى الحبيب روك ، اللى يريحك تعملة ومن غير استئذان طبعاً ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (26 فبراير 2006)

> *الرب يباركك*


 
*أخى الحبيب مينا ، فرحت كثيراً بكلامك ، ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (26 فبراير 2006)

> موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك
> 
> شكرا ليك اخى العزيز سامح


 
*ميرسى يا جومانا ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## blackguitar (26 فبراير 2006)

*"لن يخلُص الملك بكثرة الجيش. الجبار لا يُنقذ بعظم القوة .... أنفسنا انتظرت الرب. معونتنا وترسنا هو" *

*وملعون من اتكل على ذراع بنى البشر وقد ادرك يهوشافاط هذه الحقيقه فلم يترك نفسه فريسه الثقه بالنفس او الغرور بل ادرك انه بلا الرب لول كان معه العالم كله لن يستطيع ان يعطى انتصارا لشعبه*

*ونحن ايضا كثيرا ما نقع فى مشاكل ونحاول بفكرنا الضئيل انا نجد لها حلا ولا نجد وتتعب نفسياتنا ونشعر باليأس وقد يكون حلها صغيرا جدا وبسيطا ولكن لاجل غشاوة التى على اعيننا نسينا طلب الرب فى كل حين ونسينا وصيته الجميله *
*"ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذك فمتجدنى "*
*ليتنا نفعل ما فعله يهوشافاط فى حياتنا ونترك كل نفوذنا العالمى لنطلب القوه الروحيه ونسمع صوت الرب القائل"لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا ... ليس عليكم أن تحاربوا في هذه. قفوا، اثبتوا، وانظروا خلاص الرب معكم"*


*+ميرسى يا سامح على الموضوع الرائع ده+*


----------



## ++sameh++ (5 مارس 2006)

> *+ميرسى يا سامح على الموضوع الرائع ده+*


 
*العفو أخى الحبيب بلاك جيتار ، ربنا يباركك*


----------

